# Anybody hunt out of a pirogue?



## 2bbshot (Aug 20, 2009)

I have hunted out of one a few times and I just bought one of my own. I got the 12 foot gator trax, it is pretty sweet. I think it will open up some new hunting opportunities for me.


----------



## Luckybuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Hunted all sorts of game in Louisiana with a pirogue in swamps and bayous.  They were homemade by my grandfather and were very shallow draft boats and could be tipped over very easily.  I learned very quickly that when I shot out of them you had better be heading in the same direction as front of boat.  Some of the squirrel and duck hunts were awsome out of the boat.   In deer hunting used them to get to out of way places.


----------



## 2bbshot (Aug 20, 2009)

Luckybuck said:


> Hunted all sorts of game in Louisiana with a pirogue in swamps and bayous.  They were homemade by my grandfather and were very shallow draft boats and could be tipped over very easily.  I learned very quickly that when I shot out of them you had better be heading in the same direction as front of boat.  Some of the squirrel and duck hunts were awsome out of the boat.   In deer hunting used them to get to out of way places.



Thats cool that your grandfather built them. The one I hunted out of before was a fiberglass boat that was made by Ron Chapman and it was very unstable, this gator trax that I bought is pretty stable I feel very comfortable in it, but I paddle very narrow solo canoes all the time so I guess I am used to being in an unstable boat.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 20, 2009)

Post us up some pics, I'd like to see it.


----------



## 2bbshot (Aug 20, 2009)

I get off work at 11:00 I just painted it camo today and it looks pretty good Ill post up pics when I get home.


----------



## 2bbshot (Aug 21, 2009)

*Here it is*

pics


----------



## chundafied (Aug 21, 2009)

We got a couple of homemade ones...nothing that fancy...just some fiberglassed wood...bout 10 inches high, 11 ft long, about 30 inches wide at widest point.  Beats walkin through the muck and they can be sunk and unsunk easily.


----------



## SHMELTON (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the difference between a pirogue and a canoe?


----------



## injun joe (Aug 21, 2009)

Freeboard and length. I've built a couple and still have one. I enjoy them but at my size, I'm much more comfortable in a canoe. I've got an old Blue Hole(16') that I've hunted out of for about 30 years. That's a fine looking boat though 2bb.


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 21, 2009)

injun joe said:


> That's a fine looking boat though 2bb.



X2


----------



## 2bbshot (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys I cant wait to use it, hopefully some early season teal will be riding in my new toy back to the truck


----------

